# Shoot looters on sight



## Lon (Sep 13, 2017)

I posted my thoughts on this some time in the past and most disagreed with me, how ever I still feel that LOOTING is one of the most reprehensible of all crimes and deserves instant death.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 13, 2017)

Lon said:


> I posted my thoughts on this some time in the past and most disagreed with me, how ever I still feel that LOOTING is one of the most reprehensible of all crimes and deserves instant death.



I think rape and child abuse are crimes that are much worse than looting and although I dislike looters I think time in jail is sufficient.

I didn't put murder on my list because in some states you will be put to death...eventually.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 13, 2017)

Lon said:


> I posted my thoughts on this some time in the past and most disagreed with me, how ever I still feel that LOOTING is one of the most reprehensible of all crimes and deserves instant death.


I disagree, but I respect your opinion..


----------



## Don M. (Sep 13, 2017)

I disagree with the Death Penalty....as it is currently handled....Years of court actions, and millions of taxpayer dollars.  Instead, I would like to see the government create a prison system that is Truly a Punishment for those who commit violent crimes, or are repeat offenders.  Instead of a climate controlled environment with amenities, toss these dregs into something resembling a WWII prison camp....where they can rot.  As for looters...when caught, suspend or revoke all their government handouts...food stamps, subsidized housing, free cell phones, etc., etc....maybe they might see that stealing some items from a store isn't worth the "benefits" they get.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm pretty fond of due process.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2017)

I hate to see reports of looting on television and I believe that looters who are using a riot or natural disaster as an opportunity to grab some new electronics, designer clothes, etc... should be caught and punished just like any other thief.

I also think that in a natural disaster you might see some folks looting stores for food, medicine, etc... and that some discretion should be used in how to handle the situation.

Murder is way, way, down on my list of punishments.


----------



## Trade (Sep 13, 2017)

Lon said:


> I posted my thoughts on this some time in the past and most disagreed with me, how ever I still feel that LOOTING is one of the most reprehensible of all crimes and deserves instant death.



I can get on board with this as long as we can also summarily execute all the looters on Wall Street and the Corporate boardrooms too.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 13, 2017)

I wasn't aware that stealing was punishable by the death sentence Lon..  

But  Perhaps  these looters in Houston following Harvey should be?  what do you think Lon...  Notice anything?


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 13, 2017)

Lolly said:


> I wasn't aware that steeling was punishable by the death sentence Lon..
> 
> But  Perhaps the these looters in Houston following Harvey should be?  what do you think Lon...  Notice anything?
> 
> View attachment 42049



Those aren't looters from Harvey, the photo is from 2014.

http://www.eldiariodecoahuila.com.m...acan-odile-imprevision-catastrofe-456344.html


----------



## Trade (Sep 13, 2017)

Don M. said:


> As for looters...when caught, suspend or revoke all their government handouts...food stamps, subsidized housing, free cell phones, etc., etc....maybe they might see that stealing some items from a store isn't worth the "benefits" they get.



You don't hide your racism very well Don. Try to do better next time.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 13, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Those aren't looters from Harvey, the photo is from 2014.
> 
> http://www.eldiariodecoahuila.com.m...acan-odile-imprevision-catastrofe-456344.html



My apology.... I should have checked.... But.. they are still looters and all should be shot.  Right?


----------



## Trade (Sep 13, 2017)

Lolly said:


> But.. they are still looters and all should be shot.  Right?



Just the ones that are getting "government handouts".


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 13, 2017)

Lolly said:


> My apology.... I should have checked.... But.. they are still looters and all should be shot.  Right?



I never said looters should be shot and I don't know if that story is about looters or people just hoarding supplies before a hurricane....don't know the story on that photo....sorry.


----------



## jujube (Sep 13, 2017)

I can almost understand looting for water and food, but the video that's going around today about the looting in Miami shows people looting an athletic shoe store, carrying armloads and garbage bags full of expensive athletic shoes and stuffing them in cars.  When the police show up, they scurry off down the street, clutching armloads of shoes.  They don't even seem to be overly worried about the police.  And there's no reason why they should be, because the police now aren't going to do much about it, as far as I can tell.  

By no stretch of the imagination can looting an athletic shoe store be considered necessary for survival.  

What to do?


----------



## Trade (Sep 13, 2017)

jujube said:


> I can almost understand looting for water and food, but the video that's going around today about the looting in Miami shows people looting an athletic shoe store, carrying armloads and garbage bags full of expensive athletic shoes and stuffing them in cars.  When the police show up, they scurry off down the street, clutching armloads of shoes.  They don't even seem to be overly worried about the police.  And there's no reason why they should be, because the police now aren't going to do much about it, as far as I can tell.
> 
> By no stretch of the imagination can looting an athletic shoe store be considered necessary for survival.
> 
> What to do?



Shoot em all. Let God sort em out.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2017)

Sneakers went first, but no work boots were taken. :grin:


----------



## IKE (Sep 13, 2017)

Ain't no reason to waste good ammo on mangy ol' looters Lon.......just "Hang Em High".


----------



## terry123 (Sep 13, 2017)

I know right now my brother in Miami is directing traffic during the day and jailing looters at night.  Working on 4 hours sleep and going to work at 2:00 in the morning is weighing on all of his squad.  Traffic lights are out so they are all taking their shifts of directing traffic and getting the looters off the streets.  Thank God his wife and mil made it back to Miami after a 10 hour drive. They do have power at the house and no flooding.  All looters should be prosecuted, no matter the reason.  You had time to get your food, etc.  Like my sil says, "you live in Miami and you know to always have food and extra water whether its hurricane season or not"  If you don't, then taking whats not yours is wrong.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 13, 2017)

Soon as I read the title I knew who the OP was.

Yep Tall an Proud harry chested Amurican he man.
Iffen you ain't done good yure lazy!
Yep Me and the Duke, Genuine Conservative Heerows
an Gawd BleSS Ronnie Raygun


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2017)

I saw that Foot Locker looting on TV.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2017)

The people looting have most likely lost a lot or mostly everything.  They might see stealing the shoes as a means of selling "to exist.."  Don't knock a man till you walk a mile in his shoes.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> The people looting have most likely lost a lot or mostly everything.  They might see stealing the shoes as a means of selling "to exist.."  Don't knock a man till you walk a mile in his shoes.


  If it were me I would not have done it to "exist".  Never an excuse for stealing.  Give me a break.  Most of them are already overloading the system as is with the food stamps and welfare.  Most of my life I worked 3 jobs to raise my kids without child support and government help so don't talk to me about stealing to "exist".  I know about existing. you take what job you can get to "exist".  Come walk a mile in my shoes anytime!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2017)

I have walked in your shoes Terry. I have also been a homeless teen (not my choice,) living on the streets of Vancouver. There is very little I would not have done in order to survive if push came to shove.  I was rescued, many are not. Also, I find your belief that food stamps and welfare provide an overload of the system surprising. How much is budgeted for defence? Also,  "most"

people would prefer to be able to live in decent housing, in safe neighbourhoods, and eat proper food rather than live the marginal existence provided by welfare. I have American friends who are stuck in such a lifestyle. They deserve compassion IMHO. Even in Canada, where welfare payments are slightly higher, nobody lives high on the hog.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2017)

terry123 said:


> I know right now my brother in Miami is directing traffic during the day and jailing looters at night.  Working on 4 hours sleep and going to work at 2:00 in the morning is weighing on all of his squad.  Traffic lights are out so they are all taking their shifts of directing traffic and getting the looters off the streets.  Thank God his wife and mil made it back to Miami after a 10 hour drive. They do have power at the house and no flooding.  All looters should be prosecuted, no matter the reason.  You had time to get your food, etc.  Like my sil says, "you live in Miami and you know to always have food and extra water whether its hurricane season or not"  If you don't, then taking whats not yours is wrong.



Hmmm. What happens if one is poor, barely making ends meet?  Not everyone has extra money. Not to suggest people should loot, just a comment that the often invisible poor, working or otherwise, live one step away from homelessness.  As it is, many are reduced to a Kraft Dinner diet during the latter stages of every month. They can't afford extra supplies for anything. I recall all too well the days when the choice was often between rent/bills or food.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2017)

IKE said:


> Ain't no reason to waste good ammo on mangy ol' looters Lon.......just "Hang Em High".  View attachment 42051


Public hangings? Sell tickets--you know, a benefit to help the hurricane victims. layful:


----------



## Lolly (Sep 14, 2017)

IMO... looting is theft.    Theft is larceny..  The penalties for larceny vary depending on the value of what is stolen.  Generally the penalties involve Jail time and a fine.   There is no DEATH PENALTY for larceny.. no matter how much is taken or under what circumstances.   So for anyone to advocate Shooting looters on sight is ridiculous.. no matter how "good" it makes them feel to fantasize about it.  Looters should be arrested and charged... period..


----------



## IKE (Sep 14, 2017)

Lolly said:


> IMO....Looters should be arrested and charged... period..



So I guess that means that you're against hanging also ?......well darn, you're just getting to be no fun whatsoever. layful:


----------



## Lolly (Sep 14, 2017)

IKE said:


> So I guess that means that you're against hanging also ?......well darn, you're just getting to be no fun whatsoever. layful:



You would be correct.. lol!!     I simply cannot understand the "blood Lust" and hatred of some people.   One has to ponder if it isn't driven by racism as there is a perception that all looters are Black.  That's why I posted the pic of predominantly White looters and wonder if the vigilantism feelings are as intense in that case.


----------



## Trade (Sep 14, 2017)

terry123 said:


> If it were me I would not have done it to "exist".



If I, or any of my family were hungry enough you had better believe I would do whatever it takes to get food. And so would you.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 14, 2017)

I would steal food to survive in a disaster situation too...  Really.. be honest.. who wouldn't?


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 14, 2017)

Even if you're poor and can't afford bottled water, you can prepare by filling anything you can with tap water.  I drink tap water in Fresno and I'm fine.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Lon said:


> I posted my thoughts on this some time in the past and most disagreed with me, how ever I still feel that LOOTING is one of the most reprehensible of all crimes and deserves instant death.



Strongly disagree.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2017)

Trade said:


> If I, or any of my family were hungry enough you had better believe I would do whatever it takes to get food. And so would you.



Yes! This is the reality.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2017)

Jackie22 said:


> Strongly disagree.


Me too. Even if I was pro capital punishment, there are many crimes far more heinous than stealing.


----------



## jujube (Sep 14, 2017)

Lolly said:


> I would steal food to survive in a disaster situation too...  Really.. be honest.. who wouldn't?



Food, yes.  Athletic shoes, no.   The cars that these people were stuffing shoes into weren't junkers.  I doubt they're living THAT close to the bone.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 14, 2017)

jujube said:


> Food, yes.  Athletic shoes, no.   The cars that these people were stuffing shoes into weren't junkers.  I doubt they're living THAT close to the bone.



I agree.. and they should be arrested and charged with theft...  Not shot and killed..


----------



## Don M. (Sep 14, 2017)

Another video of some of our "fine" citizens taking advantage of these storms to loot...they even used a stolen pickup to commit their crimes.  Yessir....some real fine people.....maybe they plan on "eating" the lottery machine.

http://nypost.com/video/scumbag-looters-truck-up-a-store-in-florida/


----------



## Lolly (Sep 14, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Another video of some of our "fine" citizens taking advantage of these storms to loot...they even used a stolen pickup to commit their crimes.  Yessir....some real fine people.....maybe they plan on "eating" the lottery machine.
> 
> http://nypost.com/video/scumbag-looters-truck-up-a-store-in-florida/



And your point is?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm far from a being a liberal, but being shot for stealing STUFF is, IMO, wrong.

This situation wasn't quite _Road Warrior_. We aren't talking about steampunk-styled gangs coming to our house to try taking everything we own and then killing us. In an apocalyptic scenario like that, I would agree -  I would protect me and mine, and prosecute with _extreme_ prejudice by whatever means necessary.

But shooting them for stealing_ sneakers_? No, just bust 'em and jail 'em and maybe make them do hurricane recovery service. Publish their pics on the 'Net - public shaming needs to make a comeback. Maybe even line them up in the town square and pelt them with ripe fruit. 

Ike - hanging? Nah. Do you know what a good, stout length of heavy-duty rope _costs_ these days? Who's going to pay for it? 

Besides - If you _kill_ 'em, they won't _learn_ anything. layful:


----------



## IKE (Sep 14, 2017)

SifuPhil;


Ike - hanging? Nah. Do you know what a good said:


> Well shucks.......


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2017)

IKE said:


> Well shucks.......
> View attachment 42086


Awwwww. Diddums.


----------



## Trade (Sep 14, 2017)

jujube said:


> Food, yes.  Athletic shoes, no.   The cars that these people were stuffing shoes into weren't junkers.  I doubt they're living THAT close to the bone.



Then by all means shoot em. The only thing I ask is that I be allowed to shoot one Wall Street Robber Barron for every shoe looter you shoot. 

I don't ask for much, do I jujube?


----------



## Trade (Sep 14, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Me too. Even if I was pro capital punishment, there are many crimes far more heinous than stealing.



That's America for ya. Steal a pair of shoes, get shot, steal a couple billion, get a multi-million dollar golden parachute.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 14, 2017)

Trump takes $150,000 from 9/11 relief funds for damage to a building that was nowhere near the 9/11 site.  Trump collects $17 million for hurricane damage to a property that is valued at $170 million.  That would be 10% of the property value in damage.  The lawn was damaged and there was some roof damage.  The property remained open and operating, even with almost $20 million in damage.

Folks are calling for the people stealing shoes to be shot on site.  Yet, they champion... they elect someone that steals millions from relief funds to the highest post in the land.  Ummmmm.........


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 14, 2017)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Trump takes $150,000 from 9/11 relief funds for damage to a building that was nowhere near the 9/11 site.  Trump collects $17 million for hurricane damage to a property that is valued at $170 million.  That would be 10% of the property value in damage.  The lawn was damaged and there was some roof damage.  The property remained open and operating, even with almost $20 million in damage.
> 
> Folks are calling for the people stealing shoes to be shot on site.  Yet, they champion... they elect someone that steals millions from relief funds to the highest post in the land.  Ummmmm.........



You exaggerate.

http://www.snopes.com/donald-trump-took-150k-from-the-911-small-business-fund/

Also, besides Lon who is saying the looters should be shot?

I only get widows benefits....can I steal some expensive shoes?


----------



## jujube (Sep 14, 2017)

Trade said:


> Then by all means shoot em. The only thing I ask is that I be allowed to shoot one Wall Street Robber Barron for every shoe looter you shoot.
> 
> I don't ask for much, do I jujube?



Did I ever _anywhere_ say I wanted them SHOT?  Don't put words in my mouth, Trade.  I have enough words of my own without your help, thank you.  

What do I want? I want them arrested and I want them to pay for their crime in some way.  The vast majority of them aren't looting (and let's call it what it is....it's not "redistribution of wealth", it's not "poor people doing whatever they can to support their families", it's not "I've been downtrodden for generations and now getting a pair of $275 athletic shoes or a big-screen TV is going to make me feel better about it"....it's LOOTING, pure and simple) to support their families.  They're looting because it's an easier way to make money than by working.  And I don't give a damn whether the looters are black, white, green or polka-dotted.....they need to be shown that if you do the crime, you'll do the time.  

If this makes me a bigot, or unsympathetic to the underprivileged, or whatever the catchword is these days, then so be it.  Anyone who doesn't like what I say can feel privileged to put me on "ignore" and pat themselves on the back for how much more _enlightened_ they are than I am.  

And as for the Wall Street Robber Barons who gypped thousands of people out of their savings and pension funds?  I think shooting is _too good _for them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2017)

terry123 said:


> If it were me I would not have done it to "exist".  Never an excuse for stealing.  Give me a break.  Most of them are already overloading the system as is with the food stamps and welfare.  Most of my life I worked 3 jobs to raise my kids without child support and government help so don't talk to me about stealing to "exist".  I know about existing. you take what job you can get to "exist".  Come walk a mile in my shoes anytime!


How do you know those people are on welfare and food stamps?  In the midst of a massive flood there isn't much work, I believe. I know about existing, too, and I wear shoes, too.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 15, 2017)

jujube said:


> Did I ever _anywhere_ say I wanted them SHOT?  Don't put words in my mouth, Trade.  I have enough words of my own without your help, thank you.
> 
> What do I want? I want them arrested and I want them to pay for their crime in some way.  The vast majority of them aren't looting (and let's call it what it is....it's not "redistribution of wealth", it's not "poor people doing whatever they can to support their families", it's not "I've been downtrodden for generations and now getting a pair of $275 athletic shoes or a big-screen TV is going to make me feel better about it"....it's LOOTING, pure and simple) to support their families.  They're looting because it's an easier way to make money than by working.  And I don't give a damn whether the looters are black, white, green or polka-dotted.....they need to be shown that if you do the crime, you'll do the time.
> 
> ...


I agree!. Get a job, get several as I have done in the past. Crime is crime and should be punished. Put me on ignore also and feel enlightened as you pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2017)

The people who have been attacked by the hurricanes are our brothers and sisters, who knows what we would do in these times, no one is perfect, they have families to feed, the water is deep, their jobs and homes may be gone, they need things-maybe everything, they are sometimes confused, scared, worried; let's not be hostile towards them.  I thank God people were good to me when I lost everything I owned when my house burned down and my cat was killed, too.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 15, 2017)

http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/shut-up-about-hurricane-irma-looting-in-miami-9666645




> If you steal three pairs of shoes from Foot Locker, a worldwide retail chain that made a $664 million profit in 2016, Florida's news stations will broadcast images of you stealing things on TV, Fox News will call you a menace to society, and people will tweet about how you ought to be shot to death.
> 
> 
> *If you run a company that steals billions in Medicaid funds from sick, defenseless people, Florida will elect you governor.*
> ...


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 15, 2017)

Trade said:


> I can get on board with this as long as we can also summarily execute all the looters on Wall Street and the Corporate boardrooms too.



I'd much rather we go after the real crooks - Clintons/Obama/Bernie and all the others who have made millions selling our government. (I don't want them shot, just put in jail.)  As for looters, well, that's gonna happen, and people of all races do it. Let the local police deal with it as best they can.  Not a fan of shooting them on sight.  Due process and all that.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 15, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I'd much rather we go after the real crooks - Clintons/Obama/Bernie and all the others who have made millions selling our government. (I don't want them shot, just put in jail.)  As for looters, well, that's gonna happen, and people of all races do it.  let the local police deal with it as best they can.



The REAL Crooks have all been elected.... but don't worry Muller will get the job of going after them done...


----------



## Trade (Sep 15, 2017)

Lolly said:


> The REAL Crooks have all been elected....



The elected ones are the little real crooks. The big real crooks are the ones that own them.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 16, 2017)

Now Here' s some looting that makes sense!

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/09/1...ealing-power-pole-as-police-turn-up-heat.html



> Two men were arrested Wednesday after an officer found a utility pole strapped to the top of a vehicle in Jacksonville, days after Hurricane Irma spawned severe flooding in the city, as cops across the Sunshine State work overtime to nab thieves impeding recovery efforts.


----------



## IKE (Sep 16, 2017)

Like the fella that owns this donkey......I think if the two fellas pictured above are going to try and make a living from looting they're going to need a bigger mode of transportation.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 16, 2017)

And now....St. Louis is holding its breath that a bunch of protestors won't start rioting.  It seems that a cop shot a heroin dealer that tried to run over him and his partner.  I guess it doesn't dawn on some people that they wouldn't have problems with the police if they obeyed the laws.  

https://apnews.com/82041d6fe9694ff8...braces-for-more-protests-over-cop's-acquittal

St louis, like so many of our cities, is losing population as the honest working people are moving further and further away....that city has gone from 750,000 in the 1960's, to just over 300,000 today.  I used to go over there 3 or 4 times a year when I was working...to help out on big installs, etc., but now, I would hate to have a flat tire anywhere near the core city...I would want to call the cops to stand by while I changed the tire, before I would even step out of the car.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I'd much rather we go after the real crooks - Clintons/Obama/Bernie and all the others who have made millions selling our government. (I don't want them shot, just put in jail.)  As for looters, well, that's gonna happen, and people of all races do it. Let the local police deal with it as best they can.  Not a fan of shooting them on sight.  Due process and all that.


Have some Merlot Terry...:cheers1:Then it doesn't matter who's a crook!  LOL


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2017)

Has anyone here seen Les Miserables?  Jean Valjean was in prison for 19 years for stealing a loaf of bread to feed his starving family. The main point of the story is the struggle between the desperate poor and the conservative lawmakers who insist on blind obedience to the law, no matter what the circumstances.

The proponents of a death sentence for looting would fit right into that story.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2017)

Sunny said:


> Has anyone here seen Les Miserables?  Jean Valjean was in prison for 19 years for stealing a loaf of bread to feed his starving family. The main point of the story is the struggle between the desperate poor and the conservative lawmakers who insist on blind obedience to the law, no matter what the circumstances.
> 
> The proponents of a death sentence for looting would fit right into that story.



I saw Les Miserables. I agree with your assessment.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 17, 2017)

Sunny said:


> Has anyone here seen Les Miserables?  Jean Valjean was in prison for 19 years for stealing a loaf of bread to feed his starving family. The main point of the story is the struggle between the desperate poor and the conservative lawmakers who insist on blind obedience to the law, no matter what the circumstances.
> 
> The proponents of a death sentence for looting would fit right into that story.



Do you suppose those looters in the shoe store were going to go home and fry up a big ol' batch of Nikes for the family dinner?  Or do you bake them?  I dunno.  I'm not in favor of shooting them on site, but I also am not in favor of giving them a free pass on the looting because "times are hard".


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 17, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Have some Merlot Terry...:cheers1:Then it doesn't matter who's a crook!  LOL



Now, there is some advice I can take to heart!   Mahalo!


----------



## Lolly (Sep 17, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Do you suppose those looters in the shoe store were going to go home and fry up a big ol' batch of Nikes for the family dinner?  Or do you bake them?  I dunno.  I'm not in favor of shooting them on site, but I also am not in favor of giving them a free pass on the looting because "times are hard".



How about the two stealing the telephone pole...  Do you think they ate that or sat on it?


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 17, 2017)

Lolly said:


> How about the two stealing the telephone pole...  Do you think they ate that or sat on it?



They should be arrested also.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 17, 2017)

Arrest, prosecute, Jail if convicted...


----------



## Lolly (Sep 17, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> They should be arrested also.



Yes... and they were..


----------



## Robusta (Sep 17, 2017)

Not all of these looters are in dire straights. I remember that some arrested during Katrina were correction officers and there were a couple of police.

Predatory opportunism knows no class.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2017)

People who steal should be arrested. They committed a crime. Suggesting that they get a death sentence is barbaric. Obviously, there are crimes, and then there are crimes. Each one has to be evaluated individually, and dealt with appropriately.

Stealing Nikes has to be considered a crime. Stealing telephone poles?  Well, I don't know what the word is for that. But stealing food if you are in the middle of a natural disaster and you have a hungry family does begin to sound like Les Miz.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 17, 2017)

Sunny said:


> People who steal should be arrested. They committed a crime. Suggesting that they get a death sentence is barbaric. Obviously, there are crimes, and then there are crimes. Each one has to be evaluated individually, and dealt with appropriately.
> 
> Stealing Nikes has to be considered a crime. Stealing telephone poles?  Well, I don't know what the word is for that. But stealing food if you are in the middle of a natural disaster and you have a hungry family does begin to sound like Les Miz.



In Florida... if that telephone pole is worth more than $300 it's GRAND Larceny..


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 17, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Do you suppose those looters in the shoe store were going to go home and fry up a big ol' batch of Nikes for the family dinner?  Or do you bake them?  I dunno.  I'm not in favor of shooting them on site, but I also am not in favor of giving them a free pass on the looting because "times are hard".



I agree.  Besides which, times are probably hard for the store owner, too.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 17, 2017)

Lolly said:


> In Florida... if that telephone pole is worth more than $300 it's GRAND Larceny..



And I bet it's worth a whole lot more than that.  I think looting (not talking about Jean Valjean's loaf of bread) is despicable.  It takes advantage of the misfortune of others.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 17, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> And I bet it's worth a whole lot more than that.  I think looting (not talking about Jean Valjean's loaf of bread) is despicable.  It takes advantage of the misfortune of others.



For sure!  Can you imagine some homeowner in Texas or Florida returning home for the first time in days, only to find some scumbag going through the debris, looking for something of value?  That kind of low life deserves to find out what the business end of a shotgun feels like.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2017)

Don, I agreed with you until you got to the "business end of a shotgun" part.  That's what the police and the judicial system are for, not some lunatic running around trying to act out some scenario from the old days of the "Wild West."  Vigilante justice is never a good idea. Once we start relying on that, civilization goes out the window.

Everybody has a cell phone. You see looters?  Call the police!


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 18, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> Arrest, prosecute, Jail if convicted...



I agree..


----------



## Lolly (Sep 18, 2017)

Don M. said:


> For sure!  Can you imagine some homeowner in Texas or Florida returning home for the first time in days, only to find some scumbag going through the debris, looking for something of value?  That kind of low life deserves to find out what the business end of a shotgun feels like.



Again...  I know it feels good to talk that way Don... BUT in reality theft is not punishable by death.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2017)

Well, no one has changed my mind.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Now, there is some advice I can take to heart!   Mahalo!


I'd prefer some Shiraz actually!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 20, 2017)

I have no use for looters but shooting them is ridiculous.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 20, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Well, no one has changed my mind.



lol - In the history of mankind, no one has ever, ever, changed their mind based on things posted on social media!  But it does feel good to vent once in a while.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> lol - In the history of mankind, no one has ever, ever, changed their mind based on things posted on social media!  But it does feel good to vent once in a while.


Dat true Terry! :sentimental:


----------

